# Greetings and Punctuation...



## Bk1234 (Jun 15, 2020)

To make the greeting have punctuation do you put it in or does the game have it for you in the villager's sentence? Also, is there a way to reset greetings?


----------



## horan (Jun 15, 2020)

The game puts punctuation in, as far as I know. I feel like I've had exclamation points and they still end the sentence with a period.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jun 15, 2020)

I had some catchphrases that didn't get proper capitalization like lower case when the used it at the beginning of a sentence


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 15, 2020)

Is there a way to reset greetings?


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Jun 15, 2020)

I've personally seem the game do both. Billy never puts punctuation on his, so the next one I added a period, but when she uses it there are always two periods. So I left it off the next one, and wow, no punctuation. So again I tried the next one with a period and she always ends it with .! and it's just really annoying.


----------



## Reploid (Jun 15, 2020)

This happened to me. First time I didn't put a period so when they greeted me it looked weird. Then I added a period for the next time and it looked equally as weird with a period followed by an exclamation point. Seems like a lose-lose.


----------



## seliph (Jun 15, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> Is there a way to reset greetings?


villagers will eventually ask for an updated greeting, kinda like they do for nicknames and such


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 15, 2020)

seliph said:


> villagers will eventually ask for an updated greeting, kinda like they do for nicknames and such


Does talking about then to Isabelle work?


----------



## seliph (Jun 15, 2020)

Bk1234 said:


> Does talking about then to Isabelle work?


i think that's just for their catchphrase not their greeting


----------



## Bk1234 (Jun 15, 2020)

seliph said:


> i think that's just for their catchphrase not their greeting


Ok, I'll see if others respond. Thank you!


----------



## Ras (Jun 15, 2020)

Game handles this weirdly anyway. They came up with calling me superstar, but it’s not capitalized when used to start a sentence.


----------



## Barney (Jun 15, 2020)

I found that some villagers add an exclamation mark whereas others don't add their own punctuation.

I tried adding a question mark, which limited my range of greetings somewhat, but meant that I either got a question mark on its own or combined with an exclamation mark, neither of which are jarring.

 All was going to plan and then today Fauna said, 'Are you okay, dear?, dearie.'

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh!


----------



## Rosch (Jun 15, 2020)

The game uses exactly what you type for their greeting, thia includes capitalization and punctuation.

I typed Rudy's greeting in small caps, and it was kept that way. I gave Sterling ALL CAPS and it stayed that way. I ended Punchy's greeting with an exclamation and I get double exclamation points!! when he says it.


----------

